# I'm getting married!!!!!!!



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Yep ChefTalk fans, I am on my way to the alter in a couple short weeks. It is a very exciting time, and I am really looking forward to this event and the very awesome honeymoon we have planned. My fiance Colleen and I will be Greece (were my family is from) for about two weeks. So, if you don't see any posts from Nicko for awhile that is why. The big day by the way is September 30! Please feel free to post advice, comments, or whatever.

------------------
Thanks,

Nicko
[email protected]


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

congratulations!

been married for almost ten years now. 
best advice,
1. always be boyfriend and girlfriend.
2. respect each other. 
3. money isn't everything. 
4. don't base big decisions on emotion, take your time and look at all sides. 
5. hug and kiss each other hello, good bye, good night, in the kitchen, in the store, as often as possible. 
6. you are not alone, communicate.
7. football is a game, not a way of life.
8. shopping is an activity, not a way of life.
9. have dinner together (if children involved, them too) at least 5 days a week.
10. have fun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bayou (Jul 30, 2000)

Congratulations Nicko !!!
... and the very best to you and Colleen.

(oh, and does Colleen cook, too ?)

.. and M Brown, that sounds like great advice.









[This message has been edited by Bayou (edited September 14, 2000).]


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Congratulations Nicko!


Hope you and Colleen will be very happy together. Enjoy the honeymoon too and the food of course!


Best wishes for happiness


Sisi


----------



## live_to_cook (Aug 23, 2000)

Kronya poulla (darnit, how you spell that?)

Congrats, best wishes, live long and prosper.

Now... what's the reception menu? (Sorry, had to ask.)

[This message has been edited by Live_to_cook (edited September 14, 2000).]

[This message has been edited by Live_to_cook (edited September 14, 2000).]


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Congradulations!

I have learned to adore my guy's excentricities they make him who he is.

Inside jokes only you know...and mentioning them amoung a group without others knowing.

Learning from each other what is important.

Learning when to shut up

If you can't see them still call....stay connected.

Fun gifts.....given randomly ie..a dozen various apples, cookies on a stick, squirt guns

Learn how to give massages, what a great thing to give and get.

Making out.....a lost art for many.

Food/wine can be fun in other places than the kitchen.


----------



## cookm (Aug 8, 2000)

Nicko, congratulations! My best to you and Colleen. Is she a restaurant person?
My advice: Always converse







with your mate each day. Not about laundry, the kids, the yard, etc., but as friends.

Best wishes, cookM


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Congratulations! Lucky you to be going to Greece this time of year. I spent a month there in June/July a while back, and it was pretty HOT. I loved the seashore (and the grilled fish with ouzo for dinner), Delphi, and the yaourti mi meli. Ahhhh. I'll second the good advice here about marriage preservation!


----------



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

Wow, that's pretty cool. Thanks for sharing that with us, Nicko. You know this is a pretty awesome site when you can share personal events like this and still love to chat about cooking!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

congradulations Nicko!!
Great news,
Remember to never take each other for granted.
Always give each other the space he or she needs.
Laughter is contages.
Hold hands as much as possible.
Kiss,kiss and kiss








compliment each other.
always be her best freind.
when you wake up in the morning, tell her you love her and give her a gentle kiss.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

WOW! Thanks for all the great words of wisdom. It is a pretty exciting time, and it also a very stressful time! However, when you are with the right person, it is all so much easier. It would seem that from everyone's advice there will be a lot of smooching going on. Hope I have time to get all of my ChefTalk responsibilities done.









------------------
Thanks,

Nicko
[email protected]


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Sounds rough, Nicko, but somebody has to do it!







Congratulations!!


----------



## chefjohnpaul (Mar 9, 2000)

Congradulations! Marriage is great! Been there for 8+ years now. What I remember is that we took our vows before friends and God, that helps me work harder to meet my end of responsibilities and my wife feels the same way. Hang in there, it's a serious step but one of the most fulfilling in life.
Have fun and smooches in Greece!


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Congrats Nicko! And best of luck! I will be following in your footsteps 3 months later on Dec. 30th so after you go through with it any advice you can give me will be appreciated. Talk to you later.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

It is funny that you say that Isabel, I never imagined myself married with kids either. I think that it is a scary thing for anyone, especially with today's rate of divorce. However, when you find the right one, there is no way you can let them go, and I have found the right one!

Thanks everyone.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Congratulations, Nicko!

I just had my one year anniversary, and I'm just starting to get used to saying, "my husband". I never had more fun than on my wedding day, and I hope yours is as great. 

momoreg


----------

